# Incompatibilité versions Mail / OS X ?



## LisaL (23 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai un "petit" problème avec Mail. J'ai effectué une mise à jour de logiciel un peu à l'aveugle, simplement en cliquant sur OK lorsqu'on me l'a demandé (était-ce Mail ou autre chose ? aucune idée...). Sans vouloir présumer de la relation de cause à effet, mon logiciel ne s'ouvre plus. Le message est le suivant : 

Impossible d'utiliser cette version de Mail avec cette version de Mac OS X. Vous disposez de la version 4.5 (1084/1085) de Mail. Vous ne pouvez pas l'utiliser sous Mac OS X Version 10.6.8 (assemblage 10K549). 

Je comptais de toutes façons réinstaller l'ensemble du système d'ici peu, mais ça m'ennuie quand même de perdre tous mes mails sans sauvegarde préalable...

Auriez-vous une idée de ce qui a pu se passer ? 

Merci,

Lisa



------------------------------------------
_Note du modérateur-squatteur (ici Aliboron) : _
*A priori, il est ici question de Mail, logiciel de messagerie électronique, pas vraiment de bureautique. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Bureautique, utilitaires, éducation", on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes de la chose. Et hop !!!

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...*


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2012)

Bonsoir,

 quelqu'un a posté le même problème ces jours-ci.

Tu as dû faire la mise à jour de sécurité de Snow Léopard, qui, en plus et sans le dire, remplace Mail 4.5 par une nouvelle version : 4.6.

Le problème est que lors de l'installation de cette mise à jour, Mail 4.6 n'a pas "écrasé" Mail 4.5.

Par conséquent ton icône Mail dans le Dock essaye de lancer Mail 4.5, qui ne marche plus avec Snow Léopard depuis la mise à jour de sécurité.

Mais, normalement, si tu vas dans le dossier Applications, tu vas trouver Mail 4.6 à côté de Mail 4.5.

Fais un double clic dessus pour le lancer et vérifier que tout fonctionne bien.

Si oui, tu pourras supprimer Mail 4.5 du dossier Applications, ainsi que son icône du Dock.


----------



## LisaL (23 Septembre 2012)

Merci mille fois ! 

J'avais supprimé cette nouvelle version en essayant maladroitement de régler mon problème toute seule, mais il a suffit de télécharger à nouveau cette mise à jour et de suivre vos indications pour pour que tout fonctionne à nouveau.

Vraiment, merci beaucoup, tout simple mais impossible à deviner sans votre aide


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2012)

Parfait, et merci à l'auteur qui avait donné la solution il y a quelques jours.

Tu peux indiquer le sujet comme "résolu" : en haut au dessus de ton premier message : "outils de la discussion".

Bonne soirée


----------



## Pachecovic (25 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour, j'ai le même problème que vous et j'ai du faire la même erreur en supprimant Mail 4.6 en voulant replacer Mail 4.5 dans le dossier application.
Quelqu'un saurait-il où je peux télécharger Mail 4.6 ?
Merci.


----------



## Treillemuscate (26 Septembre 2012)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> quelqu'un a posté le même problème ces jours-ci.
> 
> ...


Hélas, je suis allée dans Application et la même erreur s'affiche : la version Mail4.5  ne peut s'ouvrir avec la version 10.6.8 de snow leopard installée automatiquement. Je suis très ennuyée car j'avais des sous dossiers dans ma messagerie extrèmement utiles pour moi et de plus, il est fastidieux d'aller chercher ses messages chez Portail Orange qui ne vous en délivre qu'une partie et qui est très très mal foutu.
Comment retrouver ma messagerie.. au secours !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour,

 vérifie que Mail 4.5 est bien dans le dossier Applications, et n'a pas été renommé.

Ensuite : http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/probleme-demarrage-utilisation-mail-1201526.html


----------

